# I am such a LOSER!   Trivia Contest



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, I've been trying and trying .... I mean I have worked and sweat and bled .... and I still cannot win one of the Daily Trivia Contests.  I don't know what's wrong with me.  I mean, I read each answer carefully, research them, google the questions, call my  2 sons about possible answers, watch Public Television .... I've even gone to the reference librarian at my university library. Still, I cannot win even one of the Daily Trivia Contests! [:0]

At first I thought it was maybe because I call the Head of the Trivia Contest ... "Bill of Idaho" .... "Weasel Bill". Maybe he has something personal against me calling him Weasel (he is,of course, a weasel ... it all goes back to those Yew Blanks he tried to steal from me).  Then I thought it might be my server.  Or maybe the constellations just haven't been in alignment.  

And now, the pressure is really on. Just four more chances to win.  I'm sweating bullets here. The tension is unbearable. I swear that everybody in IAP has won that stupid contest except for me. What's wrong with me??  I've talked with my priest, the Dean, my students, Mrs. DocStram .... nobody can explain it.  

And then, I look at the IAP Birthday Bash Forum and there' the topic saying "Winners". Why don't we have a post saying "Losers"?  

I'm the first on the list. Am I alone here?  Am I the only IAP member who has not won one of the Daily Trivia Contests??  

Oh yeah, one more thing isn't the Daily Trivia Contest just plain fun?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 28, 2007)

If it makes you feel better Doc, I'll send you some 40 grit sandpaper I won []
to wipe your tears. [] Oh and thank you Klinsapour for the donations, great box of sandpaper.


----------



## Dario (Jan 28, 2007)

Al,

Wish I can say I try as hard as you [][].  Some that I know the answer to, I didn't even email an entry.  Some I admittedly don't know the answer [:I].  I have an incomplete entry too (provided one answer when 2 is required).

I too never won but having fun as consolation is not bad either so I consider myself a winner! []


----------



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2007)

As much as I appreciate the offers of sandpaper, pen blanks, pen kits, and the lathe (Wait? Did I just say somebody offered me a lathe??) I am, of course, just kidding. 

I'm having loads of fun with the Trivia Contest  ... win or lose. As a matter of fact, if I do happen to win ... it's going to be "drinks on the house"!  I'm gonna buy everybody in IAP a beer .. except for Weasel Bill. []

Special Message to my goomba .... 40 is my usual grit that I start off with. I could use all you have![]


----------



## underdog (Jan 28, 2007)

Yup... I was feeling the same way Doc...[] and then I won some sandpaper.[]

And yes the Trivia questions are fun! Bad thing is, I quit reading them the day after I won something because I can't try again til Monday (I think).[:I]

I should have tried answering the questions anyway, just because they are quite educational.[^]


----------



## bnoles (Jan 28, 2007)

ahhh.... stop your fussing.  their just holding your name out for the GRAND PRIZE [}][]

At lease that's what I told my wife until I won a pen ket the other day []


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, Weasel Bill here....I have to let you know it isn't me who picks the winners!  I send the names of the people who answer correctly and they imput them into a computer that randomly picks.  That way I don't have to take the blame!![]

Of course I omit Al's name every day he tries cuz he called me a Weasel.  It was him that ruined the blanks in the first place though.



Note: I really don't omit his name or anyone elses name.  This is for fun.  There is pretty good odds of winning something, so I really am suprized Al hasn't won anything yet.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 28, 2007)

Al there is no bigger loser than I[][V][]!  I like you have searched the net, searched the forum, searched my yard, I have asked my hubby, I have even gone so far as to flirt with Mr. Bill to no avail.  I am Americas.....uh........I mean IAPs No. 1 Loser!!!!!!!!

All kidding aside, It has been really fun trying to find the answers. Thanks Bill!

BTW, I think it would be fun to have a trivia question once a month with donated blanks as a prize. What do you all think about that?


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />If it makes you feel better Doc, I'll send you some 40 grit sandpaper I won []
> to wipe your tears. [] Oh and thank you Klinsapour for the donations, great box of sandpaper.



Got you beat, buddy.  I have a couple of rolls of 36 grit stuff that I don't know what to do with??

Maybe I can laminate pieces of it and make a pen blank out of it??


----------



## mewell (Jan 28, 2007)

Wanna know the secret? Bill gets all the emails and determines which of these has the right answer. He sends that list of member names to me and I paste 'em in a spreadsheet. Then I run a secret [:0] formula that RAND(omly) selects a whole number from 1 to the last number that a correct answer appears on. The first result is the Klingspor winner, the second time I run this secret formula the result is the member donated prize winner. Now that the whole process is revealed you all should know who to bribe []

P.S. I like the idea of the monthly drawing... Are you volunteering to run it Becca?


----------



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Al there is no bigger loser than I[][V][]!  I like you have searched the net, searched the forum, searched my yard, I have asked my hubby, I have even gone so far as to flirt with Mr. Bill to no avail.  I am Americas.....uh........I mean IAPs No. 1 Loser!!!!!!!!



Flirt with Weasel Bill????  Why haven't I thought of that? [:0]
OK Becca Loser ... here's what were gonna do.  You and I are gonna have our own private personal little IAP trivia game.  And, we'll send each other a prize!  Most importantly, we won't let Weasel Bill have anything to do with picking the winners (we already know he doesn't like either one of us ... moi especially). []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Al, at least Anthony offered you sandpaper to use on your blanks.  He offered me 40 grit paper in a roll that was to hang on a holder in my reading room![:0][:0]

Signed,

A Fellow Loser who is beginning to think that Bill IS a weasel[8]


----------



## Tubby (Jan 28, 2007)

Not just you Al[][]

But it is kinda fun, ........ok ALOT of fun.  I figure I am gonna score big in the donation drawing, so I hope I don't win a trivia question[]

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tubby_
> <br />Not just you Al[][]
> 
> But it is kinda fun, ........ok ALOT of fun.  I figure I am gonna score big in the donation drawing, so I hope I don't win a trivia question[]
> ...


OK, Tub ... lemme get this straight. You've been sending in wrong answers intentionally ... thus, increasing your chances for winning the grand prize?  If you win the grand prize in the drawing ... I'm gonna begin applying the same strategy to the Georgia Lottery.  []


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 28, 2007)

Flirting with me???  I never knew that!  No wonder I could never get a girlfriend![:0]

Don't even think about it Al!![!]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />.....I paste 'em in a spreadsheet. Then I run a secret [:0] formula that RAND(only) selects a whole number from 1 to the last number that a correct answer appears on.....



OK, I'll bite.  Why is it necessary to enter the names of the winners in a spreadsheet program??


----------



## clthayer (Jan 28, 2007)

I won, I won!!!  Oh sorry, this is the loser lament section.[]

Couldn't resist
Christian


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 28, 2007)

An old poker saying "win early, loose late."  My hopes are on the raffle []


----------



## thewishman (Jan 28, 2007)

> Got you beat, buddy.  I have a couple of rolls of 36 grit stuff that I don't know what to do with??
> 
> Maybe I can laminate pieces of it and make a pen blank out of it??



What grit would you use to sand THAT blank? []

Chris


----------



## DocStram (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clthayer_
> <br />I won, I won!!!  Oh sorry, this is the loser lament section.[]
> 
> Couldn't resist
> Christian


Arghhhhhh!!!!  [!]


----------



## pssherman (Jan 28, 2007)

Al,
Did you see where bananajeep has won the trivia contest twice?

Paul in AR


----------



## mewell (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  Why is it necessary to enter the names of the winners in a spreadsheet program??



So the secret formula can pick the winner! No dart boards, no names in the hat, no "pick your favorite", etc. All above board so even if someone was to offer, um let's see, copious amounts of the rarest, finest blanks it wouldn't do <s>much</s> <b>any</b> good [}] []


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 29, 2007)

I too am a Loser.  [:I]
Doesn't surprise me.  I never win anything.  Every Entry, I researched the info to be sure I had the correct data.  I did manage to learn some new stuff...

Hey Randy, that 36 grit will "knock" the corners off of Corian real fast. That way you can go to the Skew immediately...


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the new blanks would sand themselves??  Hey!!!  Should I patent that idea???  [][]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssherman_
> <br />Al,
> Did you see where bananajeep has won the trivia contest twice?
> 
> Paul in AR



Are you sure?? I quit entering after I won because I thought the rules said you could only win once??


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />.....Hey Randy, that 36 grit will "knock" the corners off of Corian real fast. That way you can go to the Skew immediately...



Good idea.  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Mark:  Seems like it is extra trouble to paste the names into a spreadsheet??  Or is the number generator somehow linked to the spreadsheet program??  I don't know much about Excel or other spreadsheets so maybe this is question with a very obvious answer?    

Is the original list a WORD document??

FWIW, for any who might be interested, I looked for a free random number generator on the Internet and this popped up at the top of the list on the first try.

RANDOM NUMBER GENERATOR


----------



## angboy (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clthayer_
> <br />I won, I won!!!  Oh sorry, this is the loser lament section.[]
> 
> Couldn't resist
> Christian



Christian, you got it all wrong. It should be:

I lost! I lost! I lost!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 29, 2007)

I too have not won, Yet[].  Keep your chin up Doc.


----------



## Snazzypens (Jan 29, 2007)

Doc Mate perhaps it got something to do with that doggie doodoo you been playing with.[)] Perhaps it put the hogwash on you.[)] No seriously though..Don't worry always next time and it has been fun trying
Toni


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RandyAre you sure?? I quit entering after I won because I thought the rules said you could only win once_


_


as per rules, you may win more than once.
- You can only win once per week in the days spanning Sunday through Saturday (not just a 7 day period)._


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Moderators, stop them from hijacking Doc's losers lament thread!!!!![]


----------



## mewell (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Mark:  Seems like it is extra trouble to paste the names into a spreadsheet??  Or is the number generator somehow linked to the spreadsheet program??  I don't know much about Excel or other spreadsheets so maybe this is question with a very obvious answer?
> 
> Is the original list a WORD document??



Nope - The original list is straight text. I'm using the spreadsheet to track all the prizes so I know who gets what AND generate the random number []

I've already assigned the prizes to "days" so it is just a matter of who gets their name picked.



> _Originally posted by wdcav1952 _
> Hey Moderators, stop them from hijacking Doc's losers lament thread!!!![]



Doc - Thus endeth the lesson![)]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 29, 2007)

With all due respect .... Mark and Randy ..... this thread is all about ME being downtrodden.  I'm here to get sympathy .... to have people feel sorry for me ....... to get pity.  I don't need the thread taking a sudden turn towards statistical analysis or tables of random numbers. 
In essence, what I'm trying to say is this .... if you can't provide solace, comfort, compassion, or a hanky to cry in .... buzz off. This thread is all about me being a loser![][]


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 29, 2007)

See you all later, I'm going to town to get groceries and mail some packages.  Nothing for you Al Loser[}][}][}][}][}][][][][]

Oh where is my violin for Al!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 29, 2007)

I have some really good cheese that will go with that whine, Al.

BTW- I not only didn't win, but I am not allowed to![]


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 29, 2007)

Al, Just thought I would mention that Josh and I both won a package of blanks (just a little salt for the wound [}])


----------



## mewell (Jan 29, 2007)

Doc, want to add MORE salt to that wound? bananajeep was only in the running 6 times to your 16 and another won on his 3rd entry! [^]

However, two members have been in the running all (so far) 24 times and has STILL not won [!]

I do want you to know how sorry I am for you tho' [][]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 29, 2007)

Just WHO is this BananaJeep guy???? How has he won 2 of the IAP Trivia Contests after having entered only 6 times??  [?]

Maybe a little cyber-investigation is in order. Just look at the connection:
BananaJeep has the letter B in his name. Weasel Bill has a B as well!
BananaJeep is in California .. which begins with the letter "C".  Mark is from Colorado .... which ALSO begins with a "C".
From what I understand, Weasel Bill, Mark AND BananaJepp have all turned Slimline Pens!  Coincidence, perhaps?  Or another piece of evidence linking the three?  

One may ask .... 
Could BananaJeep be Weasel Bill's brother-in-law???  
Or, perhaps, does BananaJeep have some underworld ties to Mark?  Hmmmmmmmmm.  Very interesting. [}]
Just what does BananJeep have over Mark and Weasel Bill?? []   

(PS I hope BananaJeep has a sense of humor. Or, I better hope I'm bigger than him!) [:0]


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 29, 2007)

If Bananajeep was my brother-in-law, there was no way he was going to win![)]


----------



## bananajeep (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Doc,  
I didn't realize that I was actually do so well (2 wins out of 6 tries).  Anyone what to know my bet for the superbowl?? (I wonder if my wife want to hit Vegas or Reno this weekend?).  I'll tell you what, I'll better your odds by not answering anymore questions for the rest of the month. (What a sport! Actually I think I can only win once a week anyways). It is all in fun anyways.  I think I can send you something that will ease the pain ($ blanks).

Good Luck with the trivia questions(I just use Google or this forum for the answers).

P.S.
Bananajeep = "banana"-my favorite fruit and the color of my last car.  "jeep"-my last car was a yellow '92 Jeep Wrangler (gone now).

Mike (aka Bananajeep)


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2007)

Doc,

I'm with ya' here...I've answered a ton of these too, but no love.  I just figured it was some sort of conspiracy against large follically (is that a word) challenged.  Win or lose, though, it's been fun and this topic made it more so.

Rob

(aka, the other big Rob)


----------



## DocStram (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob_
> <br />Doc,
> 
> I'm with ya' here...I've answered a ton of these too, but no love.  I just figured it was some sort of conspiracy against large follically (is that a word) challenged.  Win or lose, though, it's been fun and this topic made it more so.
> ...


Welcome to the club, Loser Rob.  Feels pretty good to be pitied, doesn't it?  []


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2007)

Doc, 

It feels like something, but I ain't sure pitied is the word I'd use.  Oh well, with over 3500 members in the IAP we sure aren't alone.

Rob

"Never won anything except all expenses paid trips to combat zones"


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 29, 2007)

Do those of us who didn't win get a special club T-shirt? [][)][]


----------



## fiferb (Jan 29, 2007)

LoserAl, I'm also in the loser club but I think it's because I get so few of the answers correct.[:I]

LoserBruce


----------



## mewell (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> BananaJeep is in California .. which begins with the letter "C".  Mark is from Colorado .... which ALSO begins with a "C".



Doc - Since it's only a matter of time before you and your minions figure it out, I have a sister and brother-in-law in California too... More of a mystery? I'm not too sure!


----------



## bananajeep (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Doc, It looks like Rudy Vey has won a second time too.  I was starting to feel really bad being the only two time winner(not too bad though). 

Do you need help with today's trivia question? (just kidding, that would be cheating).

Good Luck
Mike


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Doc. I can offer some compassion...I understand how you feel...I've not won either. And now deer41h has  won a second time. Maybe he will share with me next time I stop by his house.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## dbriski (Jan 30, 2007)

Darn it Doc, I just can't seem to win the sandpaper either.  With only 2 more questions left I guess I'll have to settle with the parker pen, and blank selection prizes.


----------



## arioux (Jan 30, 2007)

I knew how you felt, just until 5 minutes ago when i received an email telling me that I WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!

Sorry, don't want to make it harder on you[}]

Alfred


----------



## clthayer (Jan 30, 2007)

I won eight days ago and havn't won again since.  That must mean I am a loser again.  Can I join your club too?[]

I AM trying to get into the second win club as well.[]

Christian


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2007)

Doc, this is begining to really hurt.  I can only think of the radio broadcast of the Hindenberg disaster "Oh, the humanity!!!!"

Tell you what, I'll send you a pen blank and you can send me one...we can have our own winners circle.

Rob


----------



## DocStram (Jan 30, 2007)

Go ahead ... pour it on.  You guys are killing me.  (I am trying really hard not to laugh out loud.  I'm presently in front of a class of university students and giving them a test. I'm teaching a night class tonight.  I thought I'd get online for a few minutes to see what's happening at IAP.  Meanwhile, I'm busting at the seams trying not to laugh.)  [][][]


----------



## TBone (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, time to admit it.  I'm a loser too.  It was bad enough with everyone else winning, but now we have DOUBLE WINNERS!  Is it too late to get in on the Winner's Circle Blank Swap??[]


----------



## emackrell (Jan 30, 2007)

Doc, after sending in answers (and most of them correct, too!) all month and hearing NOTHING, I was about to jump on board the Losers Lament Express here... and then I got an eleventh hour reprieve from Mark Ewell telling me I'd WON!!  A huge carton bursting with Klingspor sandpaper (well okay, a pound of it) will shortly be winging its merry way to my house.  So... sorry.... but I have to go join the Winners Wild Whoopee Party instead! []

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 30, 2007)

I went down to the courthouse and changed my name today[][][][]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Doc, after sending in answers (and most of them correct, too!) all month and hearing NOTHING, I was about to jump on board the Losers Lament Express here... and then I got an eleventh hour reprieve from Mark Ewell telling me I'd WON!!  A huge carton bursting with Klingspor sandpaper (well okay, a pound of it) will shortly be winging its merry way to my house.  So... sorry.... but I have to go join the Winners Wild Whoopee Party instead! []
> 
> cheers  Eileen  [8D]


Another Fair Weather Loser .... errrr I mean, Friend.  [}][] 
(By the way, Eileen ... your engraved Lapis looks elegant!)


----------



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />I went down to the courthouse and changed my name today[][][][]


I feel your pain Becca Loser.  Not to worry, Loserville isn't such a bad place to live. And, like me, you have finally found your station in life  .... being a loser. [B)]
(On a brighter note, I smile everytime I see that photo of you, Mr Becca Loser and those beautiful grandchildren. What a great picture!)


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 31, 2007)

(On a brighter note, I smile everytime I see that photo of you, Mr Becca Loser and those beautiful grandchildren. What a great picture!)
[/quote]

Thanks Al, in that category I am the biggest winner[][][][][]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, 4 pages of loser stuff! I think we need a side forum for therapy sessions, or is this it[]

BTW, I haven't won anything either, YET! (gotta stay optimistic)


----------



## tas2181 (Jan 31, 2007)

Although I can commiserate with all you losers, I think I have the edge. I am such a loser that my drivers license picture has a big 'L' plastered on my forehead.[]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 31, 2007)

Tomorrow brings to a close our membership drive for the <b>_"IAP Trivia Contest's I Am A Loser Club"_</b>.  Nominations for the club will NOT be accepted. You know who you are.  IAP members who have won the Daily Trivia Contest are not eligible for membership.


----------



## mewell (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tas2181_
> <br />Although I can commiserate with all you losers, I think I have the edge. I am such a loser that my drivers license picture has a big 'L' plastered on my forehead.[]



Tom - Looks like you'll need to have your license re-issued. Your name came up when I drew names tonight.[]


----------



## mewell (Jan 31, 2007)

Doc - Since I can't win do I get membership in the TCIAALC?


----------



## tas2181 (Jan 31, 2007)

Please ignore my previous post- I am finally a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry Doc- you are now officially the biggest loser[]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Doc - Since I can't win do I get membership in the TCIAALC?


Mark .... sorry to tell you, but the TCIAALC members have taken a vote. Unfortunately, your membership application has been declined.  Perhaps it has something to do with you and Weasel Bill being co-conspirators. 
Sorry, man. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Doc,

I didn't get the paperwork for my TCIAALC membership.  Maybe it got "Losered" in the mail? []


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 1, 2007)

Make room -----heck it's official--------I am a loser also.
Heck I figured with the great odds I would win something in the drawing----some things in life never change.
I have never bought a Lottery ticket in my life----why waste the money.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there a prize for the very last Trivia question?  The winner hasn't been posted yet, do we all still have ONE more chance to jump the fence and join the other side?????  I feel like such a traitor to our TCIAALC club but do I see a faint light at the end of the tunnel?????????????  Oh the pain ([V] holding my head in my hands.........


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 1, 2007)

Last trivia question is closing right now.  I had to keep it open until at least noon my time (as per rules).  The winner will be posted this evening.  Good Luck Becca Loser!


----------



## TBone (Feb 1, 2007)

Well it's an official "un"-clean sweep.  Struck out in the trivia and the drawing.  When do I get my membership card for the loser's club??


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 1, 2007)

HEY!  Don't declare yourself an official Loser until the last results are posted this evening!!  We have a few suprises out there still!! [][}]


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 1, 2007)

Nah, Tommy's a Duke fan - that makes him officially a LOOSER [}].


----------



## DocStram (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />HEY!  Don't declare yourself an official Loser until the last results are posted this evening!!  We have a few suprises out there still!! [][}]


Oh yeah ... the irony of it!  Weasel Bill comes to Loserville to try to instill a glimmer of hope.  We all know where this is going. [}]

And Becca! The shame of it all!  You're ready to go over the wall to the winner's side???     [:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, at least I'm in good company. []


----------



## TBone (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Nah, Tommy's a Duke fan - that makes him officially a LOOSER [}].



Now that's just cold.  You had to wait for JJ and Sheldon to graduate to get that one in, didn't you?

Especially cold coming from someone who's family won, let's see, 2 trivia prizes and 2 pen contest prizes????  How much did you pay?


----------



## TBone (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />HEY!  Don't declare yourself an official Loser until the last results are posted this evening!!  We have a few suprises out there still!! [][}]



Like being strapped in the chair and waiting to see if the Gov calls.  Possible but not likely.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, we had our lean years.  Uncle Roy has turned things around!

I only won 1 prize - the boys cleaned up.  Now I have to ask them for shop time [:0].


----------



## TBone (Feb 1, 2007)

Let's see how many are around after this year [].  But they do have talent.
Josh and Daniel cleaned up.  I like Daniel's segments, he did a good job on his joints.  I don't think Josh's pen will make it through airport security  [].  Both are getting really good, can they give me lessons?


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 2, 2007)

What was wrong with-------International Association of Porkrind-eaters-------that would mean we could get rid of the term Moderator------and have---- International Porkrind Police or IPP for short. Just think about it. No other site has them----


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Doc,
I entered once on the Trivia contest and didn't win.. (only answer I Knew) is it too late to joing TCIAALC?[][)]


----------



## Malainse (Feb 2, 2007)

YEE HAAAA, I was tie for second in the biggest loser/ winner section...[8D][8D]


----------

